# Diy Type C Update?



## Corpsez (Jul 9, 2009)

I just notice that the type C I got is different than some of the youtube videos I have seen. First: I got metal washer instead of the plastic washers people say they get. Second: My centers have notches in the top left and bottom right corners to allow to get the center caps on and off easily. Ill upload a pic in a minute. Its easier to see the notch in the upper left.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, thats how they are now.

Fanwuq noticed this some months ago, and he posted a thread on this subject i believe.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 9, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Yep, thats how they are now.
> 
> Fanwuq noticed this some months ago, and he posted a thread on this subject i believe.



Ohh thats pretty cool haha. just wanted to make sure I got a type c and not some other cube.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does the update make the cube any better, or is it worse?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 9, 2009)

Where did you get it? How do you know it's a Type C?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had various "types" of Type-C  Different centres, different washers, different overall weights. Still all Type-C though!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 9, 2009)

It`s a type c. I have 4 of this model from c4y. It`s better than the first version and with c4y hardware (core/screws/springs-inverted) is like a dream cube. Super fast and cut corners very well in a very tigth tension (so, pop much less).


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2009)

It was better at first... but then I ruined it after getting it wet.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a C. They switched to the metal washers a few months ago, and the centers have been cut like that for a while now.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Where did you get it? How do you know it's a Type C?



I got it from deal extreme for only 6 dollars and some cents. Im planning on getting another =)


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 9, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> It`s a type c. I have 4 of this model from c4y. It`s better than the first version and with c4y hardware (core/screws/springs-inverted) is like a dream cube. Super fast and cut corners very well in a very tigth tension (so, pop much less).


So if I buy a Type C from C4U, I'll get this "special" version? Also... I have tried the C4U-core-inverted spring set up with a normal Type C and the screws are a little bigger than the hole in the center piece. What's up with that?



Corpsez said:


> I got it from deal extreme for only 6 dollars and some cents. Im planning on getting another =)


Look at fanwuq's thread. They don't always ship your "upgraded" Type C. In fact, there's a high chance you'll get the older version.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s a type c. I have 4 of this model from c4y. It`s better than the first version and with c4y hardware (core/screws/springs-inverted) is like a dream cube. Super fast and cut corners very well in a very tigth tension (so, pop much less).
> ...



yea well I just want another because it is so cheap lol.. And because they screwed me over by giving me only 5 center caps. MAybe all you will get are these newer type c's now? Fanwuq said it was like a 1/3 chance, but that was in January. Maybe all the "older" ones have been sold since I got mine 6 months from him? Idk if order another one Ill update you guys.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 9, 2009)

I have not try the c4y hardware in an old type c (i have one gray) but in this particular model works perfectly. The last two i bougth from c4y, two weeks ago, Unboxing C4Y Order (spanish audio) and the previous two also was "new model" i did not request any kind of model to James, only place my order and the new model arrives. I think this new model is more common nowadays.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm having a hard time find this new Type C. Corpsez, be sure to update us on whether DX has completely switched to selling the new Type C. Thanks.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, my Type C from DX arrived this morning.

I've owned a Blue Type c from C4U for some time, and this one has the little cut-out corners for flipping the center caps off. It also has plastic washers.

The black one I recieved this morning however has little slits on the sides of the center pieces, but has metal washers.

I'll post pics later when I get the chance.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 3, 2009)

You really don't need to. There are many pics of this model online and it's the standard DX Type C that everyone gets. It's probably what most people regard as the generic Type C unless they got it from cube4you or got lucky with DX like Corpsez.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 3, 2009)

I have one of the newer model white Type C cubes, and I am wondering if the white cubes on DX have been switched to this. I was initially confused, because when I went to look at the DX type Cs, the caps did not look like mine. If they are the new type, I will order soon.


----------

